# Rainbowfish with plants



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful Bows and captured nicely with the pics. Very, very nice!!


----------



## tariqkieran (May 11, 2016)

Greggz said:


> Beautiful Bows and captured nicely with the pics. Very, very nice!!


Thanks! I was so glad to find your threads here as your YouTube videos were a big part of how I got so into rainbowfish! 

Some more pics:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

tariqkieran said:


> Thanks! I was so glad to find your threads here as your YouTube videos were a big part of how I got so into rainbowfish!


Now that is really good to hear. Always enjoy seeing another planted rainbow tank. You may have noticed we have quite a few on the board now.

Based on those pictures you have been very successful. Stunning Bows you have there. You should start a journal. Myself and I'm sure many others would enjoy learning more about your set up and seeing some full tank shots.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Holy smokes... you obviously have some serious skill... but how much editing is done on those?? They are clearly gorgeous fish, but those are right up there with the best I have ever seen. Do you by chance have any Celebes? For me they were a perfect fit between threadfin and Gertrude. You don't see them very much though so I don't have any standard for comparison as to how "happy" mine are.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Have to agree with Gregg and Dude1 - impressive bow pics. And I also think it was Gregg's fault for getting me hooked on rainbow fish ;-)


----------

